# Canon R5 vs R6 + Topaz GigaPixel



## clbayley (Sep 1, 2020)

Any lucky folks with both an R5 and R6 want to try an experiment? With the advancement of software solutions, I am curious how a 45MP shot from the R5 compared to a 20MP shot with the R6 that has been "Gigapixeled" x2? I have not tried GigaPixel but I sure see some positive reviews! I do use Topaz DeNoise, and again there is positive reviews, but I do notice artifacts from digital manipulation. Just a thought...

CB


----------



## AlanF (Sep 1, 2020)

clbayley said:


> Any lucky folks with both an R5 and R6 want to try an experiment? With the advancement of software solutions, I am curious how a 45MP shot from the R5 compared to a 20MP shot with the R6 that has been "Gigapixeled" x2? I have not tried GigaPixel but I sure see some positive reviews! I do use Topaz DeNoise, and again there is positive reviews, but I do notice artifacts from digital manipulation. Just a thought...
> 
> CB


I do use Gigapixel in extreme situations when my images are too small. But, it is prone to artifacts of introducing false coloured regions and other problems and is not a general solution to low resolution sensors.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 9, 2022)

I've been in a triel of Gigapixel AI to help with extreme issues with very old photos. I got ther opinion that it is particularly useful for them. So far, I find some photos have a remarkable difference. I think that the images are artificial looking, but the improvement may be worth it. Others are the same or even worse. I find that the eyes can be distorted in some cases. The attached images are old ones except for the more modern color one that is still 50 years old. I think it would be useful for improving some of the really old images.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 9, 2022)

I find that it works on images with multiple people in them as well. Here is a example. It does not help with scratches, I need another solution for those.


----------



## Joules (Jun 9, 2022)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I find that it works on images with multiple people in them as well. Here is a example. It does not help with scratches, I need another solution for those.
> 
> View attachment 204157
> View attachment 204158


Cool comparisons, thanks for sharing.

Have you tried Photoshops Dust & Scratches filter?


----------



## Joules (Jun 9, 2022)

clbayley said:


> Any lucky folks with both an R5 and R6 want to try an experiment? With the advancement of software solutions, I am curious how a 45MP shot from the R5 compared to a 20MP shot with the R6 that has been "Gigapixeled" x2? I have not tried GigaPixel but I sure see some positive reviews! I do use Topaz DeNoise, and again there is positive reviews, but I do notice artifacts from digital manipulation. Just a thought...
> 
> CB


How effective resolution enhancing procedures are depends on what kind of image you are working with. For static subjects or conditions with a lot of light, it may be easier to improve than if you start out with a more compromised shot, like for example in action oriented photography.

For truly static scenes, you can even employ techniques to combine multiple images to enhance the true detail.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 11, 2022)

I don’t have R5 / R6 but I do have 5DS / RP and have used Adobe Enhance to double the size of the RP images. Assuming really good, sharp raws I have found that on a decent screen at 100 or 200% (depending on screen resolution) the 5DS is a tiny bit more defined, with a little bit more clarity, although in all honesty I don’t see it’s recorded anything the RP hasn’t. In an A3 super print at 300 dpi there is nothing in it. In an A2, barely anything, certainly nothing to lose any sleep over or expect anyone else to notice. I’d expect the R5 / R6 results to be the same as this.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 12, 2022)

Sporgon said:


> I don’t have R5 / R6 but I do have 5DS / RP and have used Adobe Enhance to double the size of the RP images. Assuming really good, sharp raws I have found that on a decent screen at 100 or 200% (depending on screen resolution) the 5DS is a tiny bit more defined, with a little bit more clarity, although in all honesty I don’t see it’s recorded anything the RP hasn’t. In an A3 super print at 300 dpi there is nothing in it. In an A2, barely anything, certainly nothing to lose any sleep over or expect anyone else to notice. I’d expect the R5 / R6 results to be the same as this.


It depends what you are photographing and the level of detail in the subject. Sometimes my R6 is pretty well indistinguishable from my R5 with the same telephoto lens, on other occasions I can see feather detail with the R5 that is blurred with the R6. For portraits and general photography I usually grab the R6, for birds the R5.


----------



## Rick D. (Jul 7, 2022)

I have an R6 and do a lot of wildlife shooting. I usually use GP for two reasons: when I have to do significant cropping, and when I have a good image but it's too small for very large prints that can be purchased from my Pixels site. It's pretty amazing software, especially as has been noted, for old tiny jpegs, but that's not the only thing I use it for....this is a GP enhanced photo.


----------

